# MS Paint im Hochformat starten lassen !!!



## GTHPN (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen....

...ist es möglich MS Paint so einzurichten das es immer im Hochformat startet ???
Standart ist wohl Quer und man muss erst immer auf Seite einrichten und es ändern um Jpeg´s auf A4 hoch voll zu drucken.


Danke für eure Hilfe....


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

das ging bei mir gerade ganz einfach: unter eigenschaften habe ich die werte für breite und höhe vertauscht.

seitdem startet paint immer mit einem dokument im hochformat.


----------



## GTHPN (16. August 2012)

Hallo...

...augenscheinlich ja, da Blatt sieht aus als ob es im Hochformat sei.
Aber wenn ich auf Seite einrichten gehen steht da immer noch Querformat da.
Da kann ich denn Wert bei Eigenschaften drehen wie ich will.

Und das ist das was er an den drucker übergibt !!
Würde auch gerne die Seitenränder Standartmässig auf 0 stellen ???

Hat einer nen Plan ?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (16. August 2012)

Also was ich gerade im Netz zum Speichern der Druckeinstellungen gefunden habe deutet darauf hin das diese nicht gespeichert werden können.
Somit müsstest du wohl oder übel zu einer Alternative wechseln.


----------

